# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Νεα συνδεση σαν client (#20663) - νεαπολη

## ltaf

Γεια χαρα,

Θελω να συνδεθω στο awmn σαν client. Βλεπω απο το λαπτοπ μου το #7347 

Με iwlist scan παιρνω: Quality=16/70 Signal level=-94 dBm 

Μπορω να συνδεθω αρχικα μονο με το λαπτοπ χωρις αλλο εξοπλισμο για δοκιμη;

Απο οτι καταλαβα με λιγο ψαξιμο αν τελικα δεν γινεται μονο με το λαπτοπ, μου αρκει ενα Ubiquiti NS2 NanoStation 2; Αν οχι χρειαζομαι κατι ακομα απο εξοπλισμο?

Ευχαριστω για οποια βοηθεια.

----------


## tsatasos

Καλωσήρθες,

H wind δίνει απόσταση 168m.
Με το Nanostation 2 θα είσαι οκ εφόσον δεν υπάρχουν εμπόδια, αλλά καλύτερα βάλε μία Grid 24dBi + Βullet 2 ή Groove 2.

Το scan το έκανες από την ταράτσα? Αν δεν υπάρχουν εμπόδια θα έπρεπε να τον πιάνεις καλύτερα. Το -94 σημαίνει ότι ίσα που τον ακούς.

Επίσης διόρθωσε το ύψος κτηρίου που έχεις δηλώσει. Δε μπορεί να είναι μόνο 3m.
Να επικοινωνήσεις και με τον κομβούχο να δεις αν έχει dhcp ή να σου δώσει κάποια static ip με κάποιο range για το υπόλοιπο δίκτυό σου.

----------


## ltaf

Δεν εχω προσβαση στην ταρατσα, αλλα οντως θελει διορθωση το υψος του μπαλκονιου. 

Το σκαν ειναι απο το μπαλκονι. Θελω κατι διακριτικο για το μπαλκονι καλο θα ηταν να αποφυγω την κεραια. Το Νανοστατιον εχει και κεραια πανω απο οτι διαβασα οποτε θα ειναι αρκετα διακριτικο. Λογικα θα πιανει πολυ καλυτερα απο το λαπτοπ ε;

Εστειλα msg στν κομβουχο.

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι, απλά για να φτάσει το σήμα στο μπαλκόνι το πιο πιθανό είναι να παιρνάει μέσα από άλλα σπίτια πρώτα ή/και από αντανακλάσεις κ ίσως να μην έχεις αξιόπιστη σύνδεση.

Το Nanostation είναι όντως διακριτικό.

----------

